# She can't decide- She's either a lapdog or a human.



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Kita was cracking me up today, I had to share. First off, she was feeling bored/neglected when I was playing videogames... so she started to roll around the floor like a maniac and make weird faces while sneezing and making Chewbacca-sounds.








Then, when we were driving to my friend's house, she DEMANDED she sit LIKE THIS. Not asleep in the backseat like all the other times we've ever driven, but LIKE THIS.








When we got to my friend's house, she was pretty happy because they have a 4 lb pomeranian that she LOVES. After they played for a few hours, she got tired... but couldn't find HER bed, so she took over the pom's. Because obviously, she also is a 4 lb lap dog that fits in tiny, tiny beds.









She was just being too funny not to share. What a goof!


----------



## AbbyIsANinja (May 20, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------

